# تصميم شبكة الحريق (استفسار)



## Ahmed meca 88 (21 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخوة المهندسون المحترمون
ارجوا منكم المساعدة والنصح فى هذا الموضوع
عندى شبكة رشاشات حريق من النوع comined system (رشاشت و كباين ) كما فى المرفق
فهل نحسب الاقطار بطريقة الجداول
وهل الاقطار الموضحة بالرسم صحيحة
وما الفيصل فى ذلك


----------



## toktok66 (21 يناير 2015)

لازم تراجع الكود 13 &14


----------



## fayek9 (23 يناير 2015)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الاخوة المهندسون المحترمون
> ارجوا منكم المساعدة والنصح فى هذا الموضوع
> عندى شبكة رشاشات حريق من النوع comined system (رشاشت و كباين ) كما فى المرفق
> ...


1- بص يا بشمهندس خلاصة الموضوع ده في رايي ان pipe schedule مش معتمد فى new constructions حسب NFPA ويمكن استخدامها لو مشروع existing أو extension. 
2- الحل انك دايما هتعمل hydraulic calculations فى اي مشروع هتبدأه جديد .
3- عشان تعمل hydraulic calculations لازم تحد لنفسك criteria مثلا السرعة متزيدش عن كذا أو فرق الضغط بين نقطتين ميزدش عن كذا .
4- NFPA مفيهوش هذه ال criteria أو limitation ولكن فى مواصفات بيقبل ان سرعة المياه متزدش عن 20 FPS مثلا.
5- لما بتعمل hydraulic calculations المواسير غالبا بتطلع اقل من pipe schedule الأقطار وعليه انت دايما تعمل hydraulic calculations وتستخدم اقطار pipe schedule فقط كبداية تنجز معاك الحسابات الهيدروليكية . 

يبقى بنظره مبدئية انت اقطارك دى صح لغاية متعمل حساباتك و تبدأ تشوف لو حتت زادت فيه السرعة أو فيها PD عالى تبدأ تعملها resizing وتظبط قطرها


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (24 يناير 2015)

fayek9 قال:


> 1- بص يا بشمهندس خلاصة الموضوع ده في رايي ان pipe schedule مش معتمد فى new constructions حسب NFPA ويمكن استخدامها لو مشروع existing أو extension.
> 2- الحل انك دايما هتعمل hydraulic calculations فى اي مشروع هتبدأه جديد .
> 3- عشان تعمل hydraulic calculations لازم تحد لنفسك criteria مثلا السرعة متزيدش عن كذا أو فرق الضغط بين نقطتين ميزدش عن كذا .
> 4- NFPA مفيهوش هذه ال criteria أو limitation ولكن فى مواصفات بيقبل ان سرعة المياه متزدش عن 20 FPS مثلا.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (26 يناير 2015)

هل هذا يصح


----------



## fayek9 (26 يناير 2015)

انا مش شايف فيها مشكلة بس انا ملاحظ ان فى شمعتين راكبين على cross main هل انت قاصد ؟


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (27 يناير 2015)

تمام هو ده اللى بسأل عنه
الرشاش جاى على الcross main على على المشترك تى والكوع


----------



## fayek9 (27 يناير 2015)

عموما مفيش مشكلة من تركيب الرشاشات على cross main بس تراعي انها تكون راكبة turn bend


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (27 يناير 2015)

Return Bend
على كل رشاش ده غير الriser nipple من الcross main لل branch


----------



## fayek9 (27 يناير 2015)

لا خلاص مدام عملت riser nipple


----------



## toktok66 (27 يناير 2015)

طيب انا عاوز اعرف ايه فايده ال return bend


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 يناير 2015)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب انا عاوز اعرف ايه فايده ال return bend


موجودة فى الكود
تقريبا علشان الرواسب و الصدا


----------



## toktok66 (28 يناير 2015)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> موجودة فى الكود
> تقريبا علشان الرواسب و الصدا



عندك حق بس في حاجه كمان مهمه ميعرفهاش غير بتوع التركيبات ان ال return bend اللي هي بيقولو عليها بالعربي (المروحه ) بتساعدك وانت بتركب الشغل ان تسقط الرشاش في مكانه بالظبط ودي ميزه مهمه فمش لازم تكون عشان الصدأ والرواسب بس لاااا دي كمان بتديلك سهولك في تركيب الشغل


----------

